# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  3D printed recirculating carriage

## lekimhung

Thấy cái này hay hay nên chia sẽ cho mọi người cùng xem và đánh giá.

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy cái này hay hay nên chia sẽ cho mọi người cùng xem và đánh giá.


cải tiến thêm về vật liệu in, độ chính xác thì hiwin với thk phải đối mặt với thách thức lớn  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy loại dạng này hãng igus giới thiệu thấy rất hay. Nó có cả bộ X-Y ray trượt luôn, nó cho mình mấy bộ trượt, khớp, vòng bi bằng nhôm và nhựa không cần bôi trơn - phù hợp làm đồ chơi  :Big Grin:

----------

